# Maybach 62 S. Full detailing + Everglass coating



## Alasar

Hi!

Maybach 62 S. That says it all. It is luxury limousine that allows one to feel like a "Big Boss" sitting in the back seat.

The client brought the car with a request to do everything that needed to make the car looks like new. No limits in time for our work.

The first thing we have encountered - a car length. It is almost 6.2 meters! Before this, the longest car that we have in our box was Toyota Sequoia, which is one meter shorter than the Maybach.

But, as it turned out, we found nothing to worry about. The car was perfectly located in our box and we had enough space for comfortable work.

Ok. Less words, more photos.

According to the tradition we started with the engine. 
Before:










Engine was washed with Wash Koch Chemie Golden Star using a variety of brushes . Subsequent conservation with Koch Chemie Motorplast. 
After:









More details before/after: 


















Then we set about wheels and wheel arches. The fist washing of car's suspension with Koch Chemie Golden Star, than Greenotex Turbo Force Cleaner. Bitumen at lockers and levers was purified with witespirit.

The rear arches before:









After:



























From other side:


















The wheels were cleaned also. They were like these.










Mud was washed with hi ph shampoo. Metal inclusions - Sonax FelgenReiniger Gel, bitumen was removed with Koch Chemie TeerWasche. After all these manipulations we've got this:










Next, the car body was washed biphasic and cleared of bitumen. LCP cleared with Autoscrab from Nanoskin.

Completing all preparatory work, we went to the salon. Interior was in very good condition, it was already cleaned, pollution was minimal. So there is no photo. At first all carpets were dry-cleaned whith Cyclone, then Koch Chemie MERZWECKREINIGER and washing with extractor.

The leather was cleaned with Colourlock Leder Reiniger. The driver's seat - 50/50.










We cleaned niche for a spare wheel, and the wheel itself:










So we gradually come to the most interesting part - the body.
It was immediately evident that the body was polished, but before the "waterline". So top was polished, at C grade, all surface below the middle of the door does not touch at all and there were a lot of scratches.

Hard, ceramic varnished was polished in such a way:
- The first pass on the rotor, with white wool Sonax with Koch Heavy Cut compound;
- Intermediate run on Bigfoot, purple pad New Concept plus the same Koch Heavy Cut;
- Bigfoot finished, a yellow Rupes native pad and Koch AH finish .

The trunk lid before:










After:










Before/after:










The process (we put jacks to properly polish the thresholds, as they were mated):










We have an interesting situation with the hood. The hood has been redesigned and painted. And the impression was that the hood 50/50 painted by two different varnishes. We easily polished left side with wool pad and got the perfect result. Than we moved to the right side. The first pass with wool pad - all scratches at the same place. Second pass - the situation did not change. We took bigfoot, New Concept purple pad and did a long long run, mostly producing a paste, and at least all the scratches were gone.

Before:









After:




































Moldings and side plates were in very poor condition:





































After polishing all the chips were touched up with paint.

The final touch was the application of nanoceramics Everglass on the body and wheels in combination Everglass Platinum + Everglass Sample Coat (2 + 2)










To all the windows and a glass roof we applied water repellent Aquapel.

The final pictures:



























Candy gloss )























































The whole work took as for 5 days!


----------



## ah234

Love a good transformation, looks amazing- jaw dropping result


----------



## sm81

2 base coats+2 sample coats? How long you waited before another coat?


----------



## Ultra

That's a major amount of work which does look fantastic, but i'm intrigued by the air bag jacks.


----------



## A1luke

Digging those jacks!


----------



## chongo

Great detail, loving the jacks as well. My mate uses them as well in his garage.


----------



## ronwash

Great work,car looks stunning.


----------



## Alasar

sm81 said:


> 2 base coats+2 sample coats? How long you waited before another coat?


Between base coats -1 hour
Between base and top(sample) = usually overnight. 8-12hs (or if no time to wait = 2 hours)


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Loving your work, thanks!


----------



## Jack

What an amazing car to work on, finish looks great.


----------



## Guitarjon

Wow, amazing. Even the photos. The car, the colour, the work. A lot of time has gone into this!


----------



## TonyH38

Looks amazing, like the colour, the jacks, and the finished result.


----------



## tonyy

Great work:thumb:


----------



## alfajim

big old beast, nice job. never seen brakes like that before.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Wow, what a transformation, first time I've seen two calipers on one disk! Must stop on a postage stamp!


----------



## ted11

Superb


----------



## Forsh

5 days? is that all? 

Double calipers on the front - wow!

Nice!


----------



## Wash monster

Loverly finish horrible car tho so ugly


----------



## AdamC

What a great turn around on the big beast. Top effort!
2 brake calipers is just so cool!


----------



## John-R-

Cracking turnaround, nice unit too :thumb:

John


----------



## f4rrs

Lovely Finish


----------



## muchoado

stunning


----------

